# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Sposoby leczenia kataru alergicznego

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

mam problem bo ciągle kicham i smarkam. Znacie jakieś sposoby leczenia kataru alergicznego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja spróbowałam na katar alergiczny Febrisan, co prawda jest on na przeziębienie ale skutecznie blokuje katar. Bynajmniej mi pomógł.

----------


## focus9

Proponuję włączyć zyrtec

----------


## ania44

Do inhalacji przy alergii bym polecała aparat Alergia Stop. Może ktoś go ma? Ja kupowałam parę tygodni temu i jak na razie pracuje bez zarzutu. Szybki, wygodny w ustawieniu i przenoszeniu, no i to co najważniejsze – cichy. Bałam się, że będzie buczeć jak pralka przy wirowaniu, ale nie jest źle, spokojnie można wysiedzieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę polecić na tego typu katar aerozol aquamer działa w stanach alergicznych, czy infekcjach które ja osobiście często niestety łapię, mi pomaga więc  Tobie zapewne  także powinien pomóc : ) warto spytać w aptece.

----------


## marcja

Spróbuj pic zieloną herbate, łagodzi objawy a przy tym smakuje, tzn nie wszystkim ale mozna sie pryzzwyczaic  :Smile:

----------


## MartynaKa

Najlepszym sposobem na pozbycie się kataru, który wywołuje katar sienny jest usunięcie alergenów, które powodują alergie. W tym celu warto skorzystać z pomocy skutecznego oczyszczacz powietrza, który sprawi, że pochłonięte roztocza, wirusy, bakterie, a także smog. Na rynku jest dostępnych wiele modeli oczyszczaczy, ale najlepsze są chyba oczyszczacze Sharp. Poszczególne modele poza funkcją oczyszczania powietrza także je jonizują oraz nawilżają. Ja sama kupiłam taki oczyszczacz w sklepie LoveAir.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę polecić na katar alergiczny, aerozol aquamer  Stosuje i jest spoko osobiście jestem zadowolona z działania, naturalny roztwór na bazie soli morskiej działa : )

----------


## anka_weganka

Taki aerozol na bazie soli morskiej stosuję, ale czasem dziala, czasem nie... Może ktoś polecić coś skuteczniejszego, ale nadal bardziej naturalnego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też stosuję aquamer i mi osobiście pomaga jak mam problemy z nosem.

----------


## melituska

warto wybrać się do  alergolog a. mam odpowiedni sprey Nasometin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sposób jest jeden - iść do dobrego  alergolog a i zrobić testy na alergie i wgl. Poszukaj na ranking.abcZdrowie.pl tam znajdziesz wielu specjalistów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam typowy katar sienny i mi w zupełności wystarczył allertec, nie było konieczności podawania innych leków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam robione odczulanie w CZS i pomogło  :Smile: ) Nie jest drogie więc warto zrobić sobie coś takiego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz coś więcej powiedzieć o tej klinice? Ile kosztuje u nich odczulanie i jak to wygląda? Jestem z Warszawy i myślałam, żeby właśnie do nich się wybrać, bo mam niedaleko. Napisz proszę, po jakim czasie zauważyłaś efekty? Dzięki!

----------


## Ginger

ale z katarem alergicznym moze byś tez tak ,ze rzekoma alergia moze okazac sie po prostu jakąś paskudna bakterią. U mojego syna tak było ,ze wieczny katar był po prostu skutkiem istnienia wstretnej bakterii w nosie  :Wink:  Poza tym co d alegii to polecam też oczyszczacz powietrza z sharpa najlepiej kc A60 euw. Kupiłam go na Goodair.pl i wg mnie z tych wszystkich sklepów , które sa na rynku ten wypada najlepiej.  :Wink:   szybka wysyłka i miła obsługa  :Wink:

----------


## majunia222

Nigdy nie miałam do czynienia z katarem alergicznym także nie mam pojęcia jak sobie z nim radzić, ostatnio natknęłam się na artykuł na temat kataru alergicznego na portalu Adamed Expert także może zerknij sobie tam i poczytaj. Zresztą słyszałam że teraz alergia jest do wyleczenia  więc może zastanów się nad takim zabiegiem.

----------


## rysiek301

udało się znaleźć jakiś sposób?

----------


## zygmunt.korbacki

Ja moge polecić używanie w domu oczyszczacza powietrza. Sama mam alergie i oczyszczacz znacznie poprawia komfort, pracuje praktycznie cały czas. Na stronie Air Naturel można dowiedzieć się więcej na ten temat. Mają sporo naprawdę dobrych urządzeń dla alergików

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Alergolog  przepisał mi inhalację, kupiłem do tego inhalator haxe pikko. I gdy mam taki atak lejącego kataru to po inhalacjach przechodzi, także można o tym porozmawiać z lekarzem.

----------


## zakatarzona

podlaczam sie do tematu. nie mialam problemow alergicznych ale ostatnio jest gorzej. cala tegoroczna wiosne mam katar zaostrzenie teraz od okolo 2 tygodni, nic nie pomaga tylko w niewielkim stopniu. katar przezroczysty nos sie nie zapycha zbytnio, kicham czesto, dochodzi laskotanie gardla i lekkie pieczenie/ swedzenie oczu i nosa. momester nasal steryd bez recepty najsilniejszy (twierdzi farmaceuta) pomaga niewiele, xylometazolin, pseudoefedryna rowniez niewiele, nic nie pomaga, na poczatku myslalam ze to przewianie pilam wapno ale tez nie bylo poprawy. laryngologicznie leciutko skrzywiona przegroda (ide na operacje ale skrzywienie jest bardzo niewielkie dla lekarzy wrecz niewidoczne i nie moze byc przyczyna poza tym bym miala wczesniej klopoty a nie teraz), tk zatok w porzadku, w dziecinstwie bylam badana na alergie - nic, badania trzeba powtorzyc pewnie, nie ma lekarzy, jak wytrzymac z lejacym sie katarem na ktory nic nie pomaga help. mam juz to jakis czas cala wiosne a poza tym czuje sie dobrze nie chorowalam ostatnio na nic wiec to nie choroba

----------


## zakatarzona

to ja post wyzej, dodam tez ze wyszlo mi łzs na twarzy (1 raz w zyciu) mam go juz miesiac przy okazji tej alergii wyszlo ii nic nie pomaga. prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbowałam inhalacji i kilku innych rzeczy. W końcu poszłam do innego  alergolog a, tym razem do dr Stelmasiak, ona ma swój gabinet w Lublinie. Ta specjalistka w końcu mi pomogła. Okazało się, że moją przypadłość można wyleczyć, byłam na odczulaniu. Zabieg się powiódł, alergia mi już nie dokucza.  Alergolog a szczerzę mogę polecić, to dobra specjalistka.

----------

